# Richard Baxter's "A Christian Directory"



## Fly Caster (Dec 1, 2004)

*Richard Baxter\'s \"A Christian Directory\"*

I'm thinking of "asking" for this book for Christmas, but I've never actually seen a copy.

Any strong recommendations here?

[Edited on 12/2/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it's a book that every Christian should have in their library, but you want want to check out this thread: 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7372#pid108787


----------



## Scott (Dec 2, 2004)

It is great. You should get a copy.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 2, 2004)

It's a great book. Excellent practical advice. My wife and I are using the sections on marriage in our devotions. Very convicting and heart searching stuff.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2006)

Baxter's _Christian Directory_ (1825 and 1830 editions) is now downloadable at http://books.google.com/


----------

